# Moyu Weilong v3? Moyu AoLong



## Michael Womack (Apr 25, 2014)

I found this pic on facebook today. IDK on the info about it other than the pic. This cube reminds me of the AoSu. If anyone else has more info about this 3x3 feel free to say it.


----------



## ColeTen99 (Apr 25, 2014)

HknowStore has it up for preorder now, thats all i know about it


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 25, 2014)

Hopefully. I have been waiting for them to make a better cube than Weilong  Though only difference I see is the corners stock


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 25, 2014)

I really needed an new Weilong.
But why would they change the name. If it was an upgrade it would be v3 right?
I think it is a new release by Moyu
Nonetheless, I will but it for review


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Apr 25, 2014)

I would definitely preorder it. Moyu's cubes are awesome. When do you think it will be "out"?. (Available at most cubing stores.)


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 25, 2014)

rsquaredcuber said:


> I would definitely preorder it. Moyu's cubes are awesome. When do you think it will be "out"?. (Available at most cubing stores.)


 I would first see some reviews and then consider buying it. Or in the end you might just end up wasting money


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 25, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I really needed an new Weilong.
> But why would they change the name. If it was an upgrade it would be v3 right?
> I think it is a new release by Moyu
> Nonetheless, I will but it for review



Just look at the Moyu Liying it was just the Moyu HuanYing v2


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 25, 2014)

reminds me of a zhanchi


----------



## Chree (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't really see enough similarities to the Weilong to deem this a "v3". I'm a little surprised that's how it's being advertised. Those are big shoes to fill.

In contrast to the Dianma, instead of the edges being thinner than the corners, the edges seem a tad WIDER than the corners. Or maybe that's just the angle of the picture?

And yes, the corners do resemble a Zhanchi, but only around the base. The stalks actually remind me of a Lunhui quite a bit. Just with that middle anti-pop ridge being a bit rounder.

Overall I don't see anything that makes me think this will perform any better than the Weilong. I do love buying new 3x3's though


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hopefully when it comes out it will be as cheap as the Dianma currently is.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 25, 2014)

Chree said:


> I don't really see enough similarities to the Weilong to deem this a "v3".



the only thing that I can see that is different from the weilong is the torpedose are a very slightly different shape


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 25, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hopefully when it comes out it will be as cheap as the Dianma currently is.



Look at the Pre-order price on it http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=771496fe-4498-4066-8f8a-b60a2847230a


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 25, 2014)

Chree said:


> I don't really see enough similarities to the Weilong to deem this a "v3". I'm a little surprised that's how it's being advertised. Those are big shoes to fill.
> 
> In contrast to the Dianma, instead of the edges being thinner than the corners, the edges seem a tad WIDER than the corners. Or maybe that's just the angle of the picture?
> 
> ...


The edges don't look wider to me. I think it was just the angle.


----------



## Nuster (Apr 25, 2014)

It looks as if this weilong(or should I say Aolong) is slightly more similar to a zhanchi(with the corners reminding me a bit of a lunhui). 
I'm curious of how it will perform.


----------



## Chree (Apr 25, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> the only thing that I can see that is different from the weilong is the torpedose are a very slightly different shape



Take a second look at those corner stalks. On the Weilong, they're a fatter, more rounded shape... which I think helped it be more smooth. These are more rigged... seems to be more for anti-pop like on the Lunhui.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 25, 2014)

This seems very interesting! I would love to get my hands on one . . . Does anyone know if they will pick testers? Thanks!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 25, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Look at the Pre-order price on it http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=771496fe-4498-4066-8f8a-b60a2847230a



Double the price of a Weilong. I won't be buying it just to try it out like I did with the Dian Ma.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 25, 2014)

Chree said:


> Take a second look at those corner stalks. On the Weilong, they're a fatter, more rounded shape... which I think helped it be more smooth. These are more rigged... seems to be more for anti-pop like on the Lunhui.



i guess so, but it's not as though it needs any more anti popping stuff. my weilong has never popped and i've had it for at least half a year.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 25, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Look at the Pre-order price on it http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=771496fe-4498-4066-8f8a-b60a2847230a


Darn, hopefully the cubicle may be a little cheaper.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 25, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> This seems very interesting! I would love to get my hands on one . . . Does anyone know if they will pick testers? Thanks!



https://www.facebook.com/hknowstore/posts/782815605070868 if you have a facebook account then enter


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 25, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> https://www.facebook.com/hknowstore/posts/782815605070868 if you have a facebook account then enter



But how do they pick people? Random? What about the people that don't want their email address public? Thanks!


----------



## michaeldoto (Apr 25, 2014)

I see a bunch of small differences that may or may not make it better, the edges have different torpedos as well as the bases where the torpedos sit (seem a little more pointy) and a different locking mech ... The corners also have different groves in them, seem to be round divots instead of lines. Also the centers are much different, the ledge is extended at the bottom and has a different angle then before. The V2 was so good i cant see this being any better but i really hope it is


----------



## DoctorPepper (Apr 26, 2014)

Cmon Moyu, I JUST ordered a Weilong V2 and Lightake hasn't even shipped it to me yet. Now there a. V3 I am running out of cash


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Apr 26, 2014)

> Hopefully when it comes out it will be as cheap as the Dianma currently is.


the dianma is cheap because they're desperately trying to sell it, i think that this cube maybe will cost between 7 and 10 dollars, not that cheap


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 26, 2014)

MadaraMangekyou said:


> the dianma is cheap because they're desperately trying to sell it, i think that this cube maybe will cost between 7 and 10 dollars, not that cheap


That makes sense. I hope that the fact that the Aolong is more expensive means that it is good.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Apr 26, 2014)

It's not actually a Weilong V3, it was Moyu's first design ever but never got mass produced until now. It was designed 2 years ago, and Moyu came out with their first cube 11 months ago. I was informed of this by my contacts in China.


----------



## michaeldoto (Apr 26, 2014)

so the V3 is really their first cube? does this mean we should have low expectations?


----------



## kcl (Apr 26, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> It's not actually a Weilong V3, it was Moyu's first design ever but never got mass produced until now. It was designed 2 years ago, and Moyu came out with their first cube 11 months ago. I was informed of this by my contacts in China.



It looks so much like an aosu though..


----------



## michaeldoto (Apr 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It looks so much like an aosu though..



I think that is a good thing


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 26, 2014)

If this feels closer to an aosu than a weilong, I might switch from my zhanchi


----------



## plusCubed (Apr 26, 2014)

Found lots of pictures here: http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-34420-1-1.html

That's the MoYu official forum, and what they're basically saying is that the AoLong is an upgraded WeiLong, though not necessarily "v3".


----------



## liuyue (Apr 26, 2014)

http://www.mofangluntan.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=23141


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 26, 2014)

Chree said:


> Overall I don't see anything that makes me think this will perform any better than the Weilong. I do love buying new 3x3's though



Same here  I ordered it.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 26, 2014)

anyone else seeing some shaungren ?


----------



## IWillCube (Apr 26, 2014)

Corners look a lot like a ZhanChi like the DianMa edges look like a zhanchi


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 26, 2014)

Cubezz.com also has the pre order AoLong.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 26, 2014)

This cube looks good as being an upgrade to Weilong.
However, the Fangshi Baijei is much more pleasing.
I dont know which one will be better and which to buy anyone!


----------



## cubeaddicted (Apr 26, 2014)

I agree, the Fangshi Baijee looks cooler.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm getting it! Can't wait to review it!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 26, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> I'm getting it! Can't wait to review it!



Can't wait to see it


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 26, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Can't wait to see it



thanks!


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks interesting. I'll probably pre-order it sometime this weekend.


----------



## MOYU (Apr 26, 2014)

http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-34420-1-1.html


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 26, 2014)

cubeaddicted said:


> I agree, the Fangshi Baijee looks cooler.


Is this available for preorder anywhere? Any news on when it will be out?


----------



## liuyue (Apr 26, 2014)

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101921


----------



## 7nand (Apr 26, 2014)

The corner stalk looks like a Panshi's and the edge looks likea hybrid of a Weilong and a Dianma....


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Apr 26, 2014)

*MoYu AoLong | MoYu WeiLong Version III (Pictures and Mechanism) | Pre-Order*

MoYu has officially come out with the WeiLong Version III, which is called the "AoLong" 
The AoLong means "Proud Dragon." The name of this cube was quite expected as the WeiSu's next gen was the AoSu, so WeiLong would become AoLong eventually. Anyway, here is the video: http://youtu.be/TWVY_cgGRdA

Available for pre-order:
Cubezz.com - http://cubezz.com/Buy-4554-YJ+MoYu+AoLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+57mm+Black.html
HK - http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=771496fe-4498-4066-8f8a-b60a2847230a


----------



## TDM (Apr 26, 2014)

The list of MoYu cubes is just getting Longer...


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 26, 2014)

Every single time a cube comes out people are just like "It looks like a cross between a zhanchi, weilong, and fangshi."


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 26, 2014)

This one actually looks more like it draws on the Lunhui/Panshi type of corner/edge interlock than the Zhanchi imo.
And guys I suspect the Fangshi Baijie is not coming out any time soon. So many delays.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 26, 2014)

This looks like it has bigger florian holes, (i know that is definitely not the correct term, but that's the only way i can describe it) maybe that will help with even more flawless corner cutting?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 26, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> This one actually looks more like it draws on the Lunhui/Panshi type of corner/edge interlock than the Zhanchi imo.
> And guys I suspect the Fangshi Baijie is not coming out any time soon. So many delays.



Man, why isnt it coming out. In that case I might buy this cube and review it and then in future I will buy the Baijei!
And the dent in corner, I dont know why they did that. Lets see if it helps in anything.
and that 5 inner circles thingy should be interesting.
Still, now there will be a tough competition between Aolong and Baijei when it comes out.
I vote for Baijei


----------



## kcl (Apr 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Man, why isnt it coming out. In that case I might buy this cube and review it and then in future I will buy the Baijei!
> And the dent in corner, I dont know why they did that. Lets see if it helps in anything.
> and that 5 inner circles thingy should be interesting.
> Still, now there will be a tough competition between Aolong and Baijei when it comes out.
> I vote for Baijei



Why are you voting for anything when you have never tried either of the cubes? Don't bias your own opinion.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Man, why isnt it coming out. In that case I might buy this cube and review it and then in future I will buy the Baijei!
> And the dent in corner, I dont know why they did that. Lets see if it helps in anything.
> and that 5 inner circles thingy should be interesting.
> Still, now there will be a tough competition between Aolong and Baijei when it comes out.
> I vote for Baijei



It's Baijie.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Why are you voting for anything when you have never tried either of the cubes? Don't bias your own opinion.


That was meant as fun. Why do people get so serious for small things?
And I am not forcing anyone to buy anything. I am just voicing my opinions!


----------



## kcl (Apr 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> That was meant as fun. Why do people get so serious for small things?
> And I am not forcing anyone to buy anything. I am just voicing my opinions!



My point is that your opinion is useless at the moment, neither cube is even produced yet.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> My point is that your opinion is useless at the moment, neither cube is even produced yet.



Well, the pictures on both cubes are pretty detailed. Why can't he have an opinion? I have an opinion on them. It will be fun to see if my expectation are met. That is why I love the wait for new cubes.


----------



## GoateeKneesocks (Apr 26, 2014)

It'll be a little more expensive. It's $16 for preorder on HKnowstore.


----------



## Soren333 (Apr 27, 2014)

I barely see any difference in the design.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 27, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Well, the pictures on both cubes are pretty detailed. Why can't he have an opinion? I have an opinion on them. It will be fun to see if my expectation are met. That is why I love the wait for new cubes.


Thank You Marcel for understanding me  I also love waiting for cubes but Baijie is very delayed


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Every single time a cube comes out people are just like "It looks like a cross between a zhanchi, weilong, and fangshi."



Which is every week


----------



## piyushp761 (Apr 27, 2014)

Look at the Yulong, it has the same kind of bump on the corner as this weilong does. It reduces area of contact and hence reduces friction!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anyone know when this will be shipped out?


----------



## piyushp761 (Apr 27, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Does anyone know when this will be shipped out?


Lightake said that they will be getting this cube next week and will be shipping ut around the same time. Don't know about other store!


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 27, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Does anyone know when this will be shipped out?


TheCubicle says May 9th.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Apr 27, 2014)

Mines already on the way, I should be getting it tomorrow or the next day


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 27, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Mines already on the way, I should be getting it tomorrow or the next day



thats not fair.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 28, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Mines already on the way, I should be getting it tomorrow or the next day



From where? Are you a tester? Good thing I like your video's


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 28, 2014)

@Paradox How? From what store did you order?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 28, 2014)

This cube looks like it is a cross between the Weilong, Zhanchi, Fangshi, YuLong, SuLong, ChiLong, Younkee Challenger, Clavin's 4x4x6, V-Cube 8, GuHong, Taiyan, with a little hint of a Rubiks Brand.

MoYu stop making cubes..


----------



## ClovisKoo (Apr 28, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> @Paradox How? From what store did you order?



I think he was chosen as a tester when HKNowStore was requesting for some on Facebook


----------



## stormskater216 (Apr 28, 2014)

> This cube looks like it is a cross between the Weilong, Zhanchi, Fangshi, YuLong, SuLong, ChiLong, Younkee Challenger, Clavin's 4x4x6, V-Cube 8, GuHong, Taiyan, with a little hint of a Rubiks Brand.



Yeah essentially. Every time a cube comes out, this always happens. Like I understand that you need a base to compare it to, but it honestly it's always overdone. 



> MoYo stop making cubes..



They make quality cubes, so I don't see why they should stop. Stickers are terrible, but the technology is fantastic.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 28, 2014)

To be honest, I can't see how their stickers are terrible, but then I'm never too choosy with my stickers
However really can't see how they are terrible as they withstand better than regular dayan stickers and the regular oracal stickers that I'm using regularly


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Apr 28, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> @Paradox How? From what store did you order?





MarcelP said:


> From where? Are you a tester? Good thing I like your video's





ClovisKoo said:


> I think he was chosen as a tester when HKNowStore was requesting for some on Facebook



Cubezz.com, they asked me to test out the prototype.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Anybody going to buy an AoLong?*

Are you guys going to be getting an AoLong? I was just wondering. Also what do you think about Moyu making 50 trillion 3x3s in less than a month.


----------



## rj (Apr 28, 2014)

Bleh. Those stalks will break just like the panshi*.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll buy one when it's a decent price.


----------



## acohen527 (Apr 28, 2014)

Where on earth did you get the idea that MoYu is making 50 trillion 3x3's??


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 28, 2014)

I will buy one, but when they get cheaper, and the reviews come out if they are good. I may also wait for the BaiJei to come out and i will get whichever people say is best. I am in no hurry to replace my WeiLong 

My opinion with all of Moyu's 3x3 is that it is great to have selection and more good SpeedCubes, however i think that they should be focusing on getting there new non-3x3 cubes out first.


----------



## Chree (Apr 28, 2014)

rj said:


> Bleh. Those stalks will break just like the panshi*.



Not necessarily. The plastic Moyu uses is less brittle than Dayan's. It doesn't look quite as skinny as the Panshi stalks anyway.

And the quality of the stickers on Moyu cubes are great unless you hate the colors... which I do. Out of the 8 Moyu cubes I own, only 1 has a chip, and that's because I accidently dropped a screwdriver on it. But I plan on replacing all of the stickers anyway because I can't stand the orange and yellow.


----------



## Makarov (Apr 28, 2014)

Already preordered it, just want to try it out. Even though there's nothing wrong with the weilong, I like the feeling of the Dianma and use it a lot. I don't get why people want them to stop coming out with different feeling cubes.


----------



## GnaCuber (Apr 29, 2014)

Woah guys bad news check this out: http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101954&mobile=yes

It seems like Moyu's recalling stocks of the AoLong due to copyright infringement. They apparently copied Dayan's inner-circle design. The link above links to the mf8 forums with the post by Dayan himself claiming copyright infringement, for those who can read Chinese. I guess people should order ASAP if they want the puzzle, else it's gonna be quite a wait before a revised edition comes out...


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 29, 2014)

GnaCuber said:


> Woah guys bad news check this out: http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101954&mobile=yes
> 
> It seems like Moyu's recalling stocks of the AoLong due to copyright infringement. They apparently copied Dayan's inner-circle design. The link above links to the mf8 forums with the post by Dayan himself claiming copyright infringement, for those who can read Chinese. I guess people should order ASAP if they want the puzzle, else it's gonna be quite a wait before a revised edition comes out...



Aww, that's a shame. And BTW even if you ordered ASAP you won't get it since its on pre-order and stores said they wouldn't actually carry the puzzle until the 9th. Oh, we'll, I guess I'll get the Weilong v2.


----------



## Future Cuber (Apr 29, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Look at the Pre-order price on it http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=771496fe-4498-4066-8f8a-b60a2847230a



it says ''in stock'' that means the cube's been released


----------



## Chree (Apr 29, 2014)

GnaCuber said:


> Woah guys bad news check this out: http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101954&mobile=yes
> 
> It seems like Moyu's recalling stocks of the AoLong due to copyright infringement. They apparently copied Dayan's inner-circle design. The link above links to the mf8 forums with the post by Dayan himself claiming copyright infringement, for those who can read Chinese. I guess people should order ASAP if they want the puzzle, else it's gonna be quite a wait before a revised edition comes out...



I love throwing mf8 forum posts into google translate!

"Demon third-order cube is proud dragon has moved to the Recycle Bin piracy geese third-order 

The geese have been involved in the design of third-order small circle! 

Multiple tracks will not say, reincarnation hit!

Demon can really hope to come up with your own original, for the benefit of the magic of Friends"


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't wait for the V4 =P


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 29, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I can't wait for the V4 =P



If they make it.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 30, 2014)

[/QUOTE]


Lazy Einstein said:


> I can't wait for the V4 =P


You won't have to wait long for it. It'll be out by next week


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 30, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> You won't have to wait long for it. It'll be out by next week



How do you know?


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hold on, so is the AoLong still going to be sold? I saw on HKNowStore it is listed as "In Stock" and many other cubing stores have it as well.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Apr 30, 2014)

Mine came today but I wasnt home to receive it so it'll be redelivered tomorrow  And mine form Hknowstore shipped out so I guess I'll be getting two of a one of a kind cube


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well that's weird. 
And Michael he was kidding about the v4, since Moyu makes so many cubes so quickly.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> How do you know?


I was kidding about how Moyu puts out so many 3x3's really fast. When a couple other people and i requested the Moyu 5x5, they had plans out *the next day* literally.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 30, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> When a couple other people and i requested the Moyu 5x5, they had plans out *the next day* literally.



You know, that could have been a coincidence.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 30, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> And mine form Hknowstore shipped out so I guess I'll be getting two of a one of a kind cube



You mean your pre-order? That you received a tracking number does not mean that it is shipped. I also have a trackingnumber on my pre-order but status is not shipped but 'in process'.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2014)

I really wanted to try this one... That sucks.
Hopefully dayan and moyu can come to an agreement about this.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Apr 30, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> You mean your pre-order? That you received a tracking number does not mean that it is shipped. I also have a trackingnumber on my pre-order but status is not shipped but 'in process'.



No I got my tracking number from cubezz.com and HK, and they have both been shipped, they are not still in process. The one from cubezz has already arrived, I just have to pick it up from my post office tonight. Yours is still in process because you pre-ordered it, mine is the prototype version which only a few stores got a week before the others.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 30, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> No I got my tracking number from cubezz.com and HK, and they have both been shipped, they are not still in process. The one from cubezz has already arrived, I just have to pick it up from my post office tonight. Yours is still in process because you pre-ordered it, mine is the prototype version which only a few stores got a week before the others.



Ah I see. I thought since HKNowStore has them in stock now they where shipping out allready.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 30, 2014)

Shipped! Subscribe to my youtube channel to not miss any video about this exciting new puzzle!


----------



## GoateeKneesocks (Apr 30, 2014)

Moyu just needs to stop. Their cubes are good, but they shouldn't be making this many in such a short period of time... :|


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 30, 2014)

GoateeKneesocks said:


> Moyu just needs to stop. Their cubes are good, but they shouldn't be making this many in such a short period of time... :|



I agree and get on with the cubes that we really want like the 5x5-7x7, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Skewb


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 30, 2014)

GoateeKneesocks said:


> Moyu just needs to stop. Their cubes are good, but they shouldn't be making this many in such a short period of time... :|


I just don't get this. "Stop giving us what we want" I agree about making other cubes like the 5x5 but they are and will be out soon. No one is being forced to buy the new cubes, but they are available if you do want to. If the cubes were lousy, that would be one thing, but they are all so far great cubes, so I see no reason why they should stop producing so many. If the demand is there, keep em coming!


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 30, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> I just don't get this. "Stop giving us what we want" I agree about making other cubes like the 5x5 but they are and will be out soon. No one is being forced to buy the new cubes, but they are available if you do want to. If the cubes were lousy, that would be one thing, but they are all so far great cubes, so I see no reason why they should stop producing so many. If the demand is there, keep em coming!



Also look at this currently on the market there are so many good 3x3 out there that we can pick from like the Weilong, Weilong v2, Fangshi, Liying, Daima, Cyclone boys, CX3, SS wind, SS aroura, Dayan Zhanchi, Gans3, and more that are the Current good cubes like the GO TO 3x3s to pick from.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Also look at this currently on the market there are so many good 3x3 out there that we can pick from like the Weilong, Weilong v2, Fangshi, Liying, Daima, Cyclone boys, CX3, SS wind, SS aroura, Dayan Zhanchi, Gans3, and more that are the Current good cubes like the GO TO 3x3s to pick from.


I completely understand this but I don't get why that should mean that cube companies stop producing cubes, it'd be like saying "Hey Warner Bros, stop making movies, we already have enough to choose from" Not every cube fits every cuber's style and the more options the better in my opinion.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 30, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> I completely understand this but I don't get why that should mean that cube companies stop producing cubes, it'd be like saying "Hey Warner Bros, stop making movies, we already have enough to choose from" Not every cube fits every cuber's style and the more options the better in my opinion.



I'm not saying that they should stop completely they should slow down.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 30, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> I just don't get this. "Stop giving us what we want" I agree about making other cubes like the 5x5 but they are and will be out soon. No one is being forced to buy the new cubes, but they are available if you do want to. If the cubes were lousy, that would be one thing, but they are all so far great cubes, so I see no reason why they should stop producing so many. If the demand is there, keep em coming!


The Dianma wasn't good.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm not saying that they should stop completely they should slow down.


But why? If they were rushing production and quality suffered, I would 100% agree with you, but this has not been the case yet. If they have a quality product to deliver why would anyone want to have them delay the release date just to spread them out? I would think it would be better to have them come out all at once or in a short span so that you can place a large order from a cube shop and just pay shipping once (assuming you were interested in buying them all).


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 30, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> But why? If they were rushing production and quality suffered, I would 100% agree with you, but this has not been the case yet. If they have a quality product to deliver why would anyone want to have them delay the release date just to spread them out? I would think it would be better to have them come out all at once or in a short span so that you can place a large order from a cube shop and just pay shipping once (assuming you were interested in buying them all).



Well it's like every few weeks there is a new Moyu 3x3. Just look at the time between some of the Dayan cube and the SS cubes. It's not like Dayan or SS is making a new cube ever few weeks.


----------



## Chree (Apr 30, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> The Dianma wasn't good.



Everyone has their own opinion, and reviews were certainly mixed... but I think the consensus seems to be that it is actually a good cube, fun and different, but not the best, and almost no one's main.



Michael Womack said:


> I'm not saying that they should stop completely they should slow down.





GoateeKneesocks said:


> Moyu just needs to stop. Their cubes are good, but they shouldn't be making this many in such a short period of time... :|



I think sk8erman41 hits the nail on the head with this Warner Brother's/movie analogy. If you don't want to buy new cubes, then don't. And if you're overwhelmed by the variety of new cubes available these days, sorry for your troubles, but these companies can basically do whatever they want.

I think it's awesome that companies choose to improve what they've done rather than settle with what they've got. The evolution of cube designs is really interesting to me and I'm excited to see it happening. Even if this particular example appears mostly to be a culmination of many past designs... to the point where even Chinese patents are being infringed upon. Oh, the irony.


----------



## Soren333 (May 1, 2014)

GnaCuber said:


> Woah guys bad news check this out: http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101954&mobile=yes
> 
> It seems like Moyu's recalling stocks of the AoLong due to copyright infringement. They apparently copied Dayan's inner-circle design. The link above links to the mf8 forums with the post by Dayan himself claiming copyright infringement, for those who can read Chinese. I guess people should order ASAP if they want the puzzle, else it's gonna be quite a wait before a revised edition comes out...



Dayan claims copyright infringement over this?

But for the fangcun, a complete knockoff of the zhanchi, did he do anything about this?


----------



## Paradox Cubing (May 1, 2014)

Here is my unboxing on the Moyu Aolong! It's a great cube, I love it!


----------



## rsquaredcuber (May 2, 2014)

I **Pre-Ordered**. How did you get it already?


----------



## DeeDubb (May 2, 2014)

rsquaredcuber said:


> I **Pre-Ordered**. How did you get it already?



He says it in the first 30 seconds of his video.


----------



## tomzeng (May 2, 2014)

I don't understand why Dayan wants moyu to recall all their cubes because of copying a inner-circle design yet when brands like funcun copy the entire design of the zhanchi day an doesn't care.


----------



## mark49152 (May 2, 2014)

Chree said:


> "Demon third-order cube is proud dragon has moved to the Recycle Bin piracy geese third-order


I'm guessing "geese third order" is the Lunhui. The AoLong internals do look inspired by the Lunhui.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 2, 2014)

tomzeng said:


> I don't understand why Dayan wants moyu to recall all their cubes because of copying a inner-circle design yet when brands like funcun copy the entire design of the zhanchi day an doesn't care.


Because Moyu is the biggest cubing company, and they are taking much more business away from Dayan than funcun is.


----------



## mark49152 (May 2, 2014)

tomzeng said:


> I don't understand why Dayan wants moyu to recall all their cubes because of copying a inner-circle design yet when brands like funcun copy the entire design of the zhanchi day an doesn't care.


Are you sure they don't care? The Fangcun isn't on sale many places. That could be a reason for Dayan not to care, but on the other hand it could be because Dayan already intervened.


----------



## Tempus (May 2, 2014)

*Futile*



mark49152 said:


> Are you sure they don't care? The Fangcun isn't on sale many places. That could be a reason for Dayan not to care, but on the other hand it could be because Dayan already intervened.


It doesn't really matter either way; they're just pushing water uphill with a rake. As long as the WeiLong exists, Dayan will find it all but impossible to regain the title of the number one cube company. This is not to say that there's anything wrong with ZhanChis. I love ZhanChis, but the momentum of the crowd is against them, and it's very hard to steer the zeitgeist.


----------



## Chree (May 2, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Here is my unboxing on the Moyu Aolong! It's a great cube, I love it!



Great video! Now I'm really glad I pre-ordered it


----------



## mark49152 (May 2, 2014)

Tempus said:


> It doesn't really matter either way; they're just pushing water uphill with a rake. As long as the WeiLong exists, Dayan will find it all but impossible to regain the title of the number one cube company.


I expect their motivation is money not glory. Mr Bao and his employees probably have families to feed.


----------



## AFatTick (May 3, 2014)

ParadoxCubing has a review out.


----------



## cubingboss (May 3, 2014)

It looks like a zhanchi with a better antipop


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 3, 2014)

No, only the unoxing so far. There is a big difference between reviews and unboxing.


----------



## cubizh (May 4, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Here is my unboxing on the Moyu Aolong! It's a great cube, I love it!


The prototype cube seems nice, but I hope the finalized version is able to be scrambled and be solved, as it seems the prototype only has the ability to do a couple of PLLs.

Sarcasm aside, judging a puzzle designed for competition without at least one full speed solve or average, and comparing to other times with other cubes, doesn't add much to see if there's an actual benefit or improvement.

With the limited view so far, it doesn't seem to be too different than an already existing Weilong and worth buying if you have one already.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 4, 2014)

cubizh said:


> The prototype cube seems nice, but I hope the finalized version is able to be scrambled and be solved, as it seems the prototype only has the ability to do a couple of PLLs.
> 
> Sarcasm aside, judging a puzzle designed for competition without at least one full speed solve solve or average, and comparing to other times with other cubes, doesn't add much to see if there's an actual benefit or improvement.
> 
> With the limited view so far, it doesn't seem to be too different than an already existing Weilong and worth buying if you have one already.


Speed solve solve?


----------



## cubizh (May 4, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Speed solve solve?


Thank you for the correction. I fixed it.


----------



## Cubeologist (May 4, 2014)

I just preordered mine from the Cubicle. I hope this is a good cube. I never did switch to the Weilong V2 because it seemed to be the same as the V1. So I am hoping that this cube is better. But all this talk about it being their first design and Dayan claiming copyright infringement makes me nervous.


----------



## Kyrii (May 4, 2014)

Hope MoYu makes on 54.5mm size, would like to play with this bad boy with my smaller than the average hands


----------



## Blurry (May 4, 2014)

Instantly reminds me of a Zhanchi-Lunhui mix, just with a better anti pop.


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 4, 2014)

im sick of everyone comparing cubes to the zanchi, what makes the zanchi so high and mighty, its just another cube for crying out loud. Sure this cube looks a bit like a zanchi, but so does every other cube and cubes before it.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 4, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> im sick of everyone comparing cubes to the zanchi, what makes the zanchi so high and mighty, _its just another cube for crying out loud_. Sure this cube looks a bit like a zanchi, but so does every other cube and cubes before it.



Yeah, I hate when people act like one cube is so much better than every other cube...



> Go WeiLong or go home.



...


----------



## Lchu613 (May 4, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> im sick of everyone comparing cubes to the zanchi, what makes the zanchi so high and mighty, its just another cube for crying out loud. Sure this cube looks a bit like a zanchi, but so does every other cube and cubes before it.


Or maybe it DOES look like a Zhanchi. Which does happen to be a good cube.
But fine, if you insist, it also looks a lot like a Skewb too doesn't it?


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 4, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> im sick of everyone comparing cubes to the zanchi, what makes the zanchi so high and mighty, its just another cube for crying out loud. Sure this cube looks a bit like a zanchi, but so does every other cube and cubes before it.


Maybe it is because the Zhanchi was considered the best cube available for a long time before Moyu started to take over?


----------



## Tempus (May 4, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> im sick of everyone comparing cubes to the zanchi, what makes the zanchi so high and mighty, its just another cube for crying out loud. Sure this cube looks a bit like a zanchi, but so does every other cube and cubes before it.


Would you prefer that we say it strongly resembles a regular hexahedron?


----------



## Michael Womack (May 4, 2014)

Tempus said:


> Would you prefer that we say it strongly resembles a regular hexahedron?



Or a Rubik's brand.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 5, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> im sick of everyone comparing cubes to the zanchi, what makes the zanchi so high and mighty, its just another cube for crying out loud. Sure this cube looks a bit like a zanchi, but so does every other cube and cubes before it.



The Zhanchi is just another cube? Are you kidding me!


----------



## MarcelP (May 5, 2014)

GnaCuber said:


> Woah guys bad news check this out: http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101954&mobile=yes
> 
> It seems like Moyu's recalling stocks of the AoLong due to copyright infringement. They apparently copied Dayan's inner-circle design...



My tracking numbers have come alive. It seems that Lightake, Cubezz and HKNow all have them in stock and are sending them out. Mine is posted a few days ago. So I do not think MoYu is caring about what Dayan says.


----------



## tx789 (May 5, 2014)

The GuHong is the first cube of the new generation of speedcubes. 
The Zhanchi was the "best cube" for 2 years.
Now there are other cube just as good maybe better. 
People are just comparing the mech. Those I did admint it seem to be Dayan Cubes. But who cares.

This cube could be interesting to try out. Moyu are releasing a lot of 3x3's.


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 6, 2014)

okay ok ok. sorry for upsetting you all. im not a big fan of the zanchi, but everyone immediatly compares any cube to a zanchi and its just getting old.


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 6, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Yeah, I hate when people act like one cube is so much better than every other cube...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha i like that you pointed that out. just some favoritism for my main.


----------



## tx789 (May 6, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> okay ok ok. sorry for upsetting you all. im not a big fan of the zanchi, but everyone immediatly compares any cube to a zanchi and its just getting old.



It may be older but what it comes down to is personal preference.


----------



## Cubeologist (May 6, 2014)

If it gets recalled before I get mine from the Cubicle I am going to be furious. This is the first cube I have been slightly interested in since the WeiLong. Is it possible that, since this is an older design according to Paradox, that there will be an actual WeiLong v3 come out in the future? Or am I overthinking it?


----------



## holyco (May 6, 2014)

try cubezz they seem to hv it


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 6, 2014)

I ordered this cube from a few different stores. So far my orders from HKNowStore and Cubezz have shipped. TheCubicle said that they expect to have it in stock on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 7, 2014)

would you guys who have this cube would you say the WeiLong cut stickers from the cubicle would fit it?


----------



## Paradox Cubing (May 7, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> would you guys who have this cube would you say the WeiLong cut stickers from the cubicle would fit it?



Yes but the holes are larger than on any other cube, I think the Gans III V3 edge and corner stickers would fit well with shuangren centres.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 7, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Yes but the holes are larger than on any other cube, I think the Gans III V3 edge and corner stickers would fit well with shuangren centres.



Gans iii v3 corner stickers are square...


----------



## DeeDubb (May 7, 2014)

Moyu/YJ probably has the best default sticker shades of any company.


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 7, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Yes but the holes are larger than on any other cube, I think the Gans III V3 edge and corner stickers would fit well with shuangren centres.



but they would fit?  i have a set already and i dont want to buy a new set if i dont want to


----------



## FailCuber (May 7, 2014)

I saw Speedcubeshop getting ready for Moyu AoLong.


----------



## MarcelP (May 7, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Yes but the holes are larger than on any other cube, I think the Gans III V3 edge and corner stickers would fit well with shuangren centres.



How do you like it now after a few days (of intense  ) using?


----------



## Paradox Cubing (May 7, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> but they would fit?  i have a set already and i dont want to buy a new set if i dont want to



Well I guess they would fit, since regular square stickers fit, but they wouldn't really match the curves of the pieces.



MarcelP said:


> How do you like it now after a few days (of intense  ) using?



It's a lot better than it was out of the box, very fast and great turning. I would say it's equal to the Weilong, not better or worse. It has a crunchy feel unlike the weilong which has a smooth feel. It's definitely one of the best cubes out there right now. It's not my main since I like the feel of the weilong better, but if there was no weilong, this would be my main.


----------



## MarcelP (May 7, 2014)

Ah thanks. You mean crunchy like LiYing? It is also same size as LiYing huh?


----------



## Paradox Cubing (May 7, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Ah thanks. You mean crunchy like LiYing? It is also same size as LiYing huh?



No, it's very different from the Liying. The Liying is smaller than regular cubes, the Aolong is a normal sized cube (57mm). The Liying has a scratchy/cheap plastic feel. The Aolong is like high quality compared to the Liying. It's quiet, with a mixture of smoothness and a bit of crispiness. Kind of hard to explain but it's way different than the Liying.


----------



## holyco (May 7, 2014)

just got mine today, a really fast cube but suffered from corner twist almost once every ten solves or so.


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 7, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Well I guess they would fit, since regular square stickers fit, but they wouldn't really match the curves of the pieces.
> 
> 
> that's good enough for me! thanks.


----------



## Cubeologist (May 9, 2014)

Got mine today. Out of the box it kind of felt scratchy/sandy but very fast. The I lubed, tensioned, and re-stickered it and have done about 40 solves and it is amazing. I can not wait to see what the fast people think of this cube. I'm a slow solver but I love the feel.


----------



## Future Cuber (May 24, 2014)

Moyu 54.6mm is on pre order at HKnowstore 
YAY!!
http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=90c2aa4e-0cc2-4f7d-8fae-68c078abe6e7


----------



## houngpong (May 27, 2014)

When people say the Moyu Aolong is bubbly, do they mean it feels like a Shengen F2? Like, as bubbly as the F2, or better? or....


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 27, 2014)

Just received mine... o m g


----------



## MarcelP (May 27, 2014)

houngpong said:


> When people say the Moyu Aolong is bubbly, do they mean it feels like a Shengen F2? Like, as bubbly as the F2, or better? or....



Bubbly like the Dayan Panshi. But without the lockups.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 27, 2014)

Ok I know allot of you have this cube and i'm wondering is it better then then the V2 weilong and the Dianma?


----------



## piyushp761 (May 27, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Ok I know allot of you have this cube and i'm wondering is it better then then the V2 weilong and the Dianma?


It probably is. The feel is just amazingly Awesome!


----------



## Michael Womack (May 27, 2014)

piyushp761 said:


> It probably is. The feel is just amazingly Awesome!



Ok thanks.


----------



## AmazingCuber (May 27, 2014)

I wish mine would finally come!!! :/


----------



## Chree (May 27, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> I wish mine would finally come!!! :/



It will be worth the wait!

Much better than the Dianma, and I definitely prefer it over the Weilong (although I still love the Weilong). 

This has replaced my Zhanchi as my main. I shaved 0.31s off of my Ao100 in my first week of using this cube.


----------



## RobertFontaine (May 27, 2014)

So the Panshi has been discontinued and the Aolong has patent infringement issues. Not a good spring for speed cubes so far.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 27, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> So the Panshi has been discontinued and the Aolong has patent infringement issues. Not a good spring for speed cubes so far.



Haha, I don't see how? In the past few months alone there have been more cubes/puzzles released than in some previous years Most of which (these new puzzles) were highly anticipated and of good quality. I can only see puzzle production improving from here on. The Dayan Panshi was released over a year ago and a lot of people didn't like it. I'm not at all surprised that it's no longer being produced. And while there is supposedly an infringement issue going on with the AoLong so far nothing has come of it. At least not yet. 

I would also to chime in and say this puzzle is definitely better than the DianMa but I'm not sure yet if it's better than the WeiLong.


----------



## Arkwell (May 27, 2014)

*Feliks has a review of the Aolong w 6.75 Ave of 5*

Feliks's Aolong is his new main. He gives a review on his Youtube channel(He really likes it) then he does a 6.75 average of 5.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 28, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> So the Panshi has been discontinued and the Aolong has patent infringement issues. Not a good spring for speed cubes so far.


What Tina said, and then Moyu also is coming out with a 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Skewb, and Pyraminx, plus the Biajie may come out soon (probably not though) either way, it has been a great year, all except for the DianMa


----------



## kcl (May 28, 2014)

I'm not sure what the deal was about this being discontinued, lots of people have purchased it just fine.


----------



## yoinneroid (May 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'm not sure what the deal was about this being discontinued, lots of people have purchased it just fine.



No one in the last few posts mention this being discontinued, but rather the panshi
unless 'this' refers to the panshi here.


----------



## kcl (May 28, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> No one in the last few posts mention this being discontinued, but rather the panshi
> unless 'this' refers to the panshi here.



Wasn't there some thing about this being recalled for infringing the Dayan patent?


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wasn't there some thing about this being recalled for infringing the Dayan patent?



There was something about a patent infringement but nothing's been done about it yet.


----------



## kcl (May 28, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> There was something about a patent infringement but nothing's been done about it yet.



Wow. I'd better buy a couple more before anything happens..


----------

